
Are oceans rising? - waterrising
http://www.c3headlines.com/are-oceans-rising/
======
dalke
Looks like typical cherry-picked anti-global-warming denialism to me.

Take, for example, this quote:

> The chart also reveals the two outliers of the group: Stockholm and
> Galveston, Texas. They both show a distinct cycle of ups and downs with no
> obvious relation to CO2 levels. (Stockholm's gauge has recorded a declining
> sea level trend.....at -14.3 inches per century, as of the end of 2014.)

Stockholm is in an area of post-glacial rebound. It makes no sense to include
this as a measure of global sea level.

[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/264200132_Long-
term...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/264200132_Long-
term_sea_level_trends_Natural_or_anthropogenic) is a paper I found which does
the same analysis of tidal stations, but with a Glacial Isostatic Adjustment
and a longer baseline.

It's a much more thorough piece. One of points made is:

> These results confirm Meyssignac et al. [2012] observations that the sea
> level fluctuations in the Tropical Pacific are due mostly to the internal
> modes of ocean variability.

I bring it up because c3headlines.com page points to the lack of rise in the
Pacific Islands as evidence against global sea level rise, instead of modeling
both natural and anthropogenic effects.

It concludes:

> A strong external anthropogenic trend is at least 1 mm/yr in GMSLR that is
> more than half of the total observed sea level trend during the XXth
> century.

and it gives pointers to many other studies of the same topic, also based on a
more extensive analysis of the tidal records.

The comments and method of analysis reveal a much better understanding of the
details and limitation of the results than the low-quality report that user
"waterrising" linked to.

